# Rohloff 4 bolt aftermarket rotors...where?



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

I've seen one option for an aftermarket rohloff rotor, but not thrilled with the naked lady sihloutte design (well, I like it, but wife not so much). Other options for 160mm rotors?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This thread has some places listed: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6873352

Tim


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41704
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/hope-mono-mini-rotor-saw-for-4-bolt-rohloff-hub/
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/rohloff-...-for-magura-grimeca-hope-mono-8280-prod17832/
http://www.rushcycles.co.uk/product...ories_Components_-_Brakes_-_Disc_Brake_Rotors
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9511

http://www.rohloff.de/en/products/speedhub/brake_discs/


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the leads. Ideally looking for USA seller of aftermarket (cheaper) one, but good options there, that I wasn't aware of. Again, thanks for the help


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/index.html
I have the dragon from dirty dog, but it's not shown on the site as a 4 bolt. They might have some NOS.


----------

